# Sandeman Founders Reserve porto



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone have this, is it any good? Also do you have to decant this port? How do you do it?


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

Schecter30 said:


> Anyone have this, is it any good? Also do you have to decant this port? How do you do it?


The Founders Reserve is a "vintage character" port. It does not require decanting. I personally like this port. Other good ports in this category include Croft Distinction and Six Grapes.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Anything Sandeman's is awful. Terrible stuff! AVOID! Try something Graham's instead.:2

ATL


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Try Delaforce His Eminence's Choice 10 Year Old


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

so do only vintage ports need decanting? what about ruby ports?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Anything Sandeman's is awful. Terrible stuff! AVOID! Try something Graham's instead.:2
> 
> ATL


I have to disagree with you on that one. Sandeman makes one of the best tawny's, and Grahams does not. As for vintage port, there's only a slight advantage in general to Graham, as I have had outstanding bottles from both houses.

Here's two recent tasting notes:

Sandeman 80 Magnum: With very little decanting time the magnum of 1980 Sandeman initially smelled of over ripened fruit but later sugar, apples and a hint of leather. Although fairly thin in the glass the '80 Sandeman tasted of apple, strawberry, and grapefruit, with a bit of Dr. Pepper and a small amount of spice on the finish. This was a great, solid Port from Sandeman and especially tasty in the large format bottling.

91/100








Graham 55:The 1955 Graham is my favorite of the '55 vintage and a classic Port. Excellent color and body, sweet smelling with little alcohol. A taste of grape, berries and cherry with tropical undertones and a hint of pineapple. Still tons of life left in this Port, but currently drinking at it's prime. Perfectly balanced and everything you could want in a Port! 
A 15 second finish.

92/100


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Schecter30 said:


> Anyone have this, is it any good? Also do you have to decant this port? How do you do it?


It's OK, I would go for a 10 year tawny or unfiltered LBV at that price point.

It does not need decanting, but if you did want to decant it, run it through a funnel with unbleached muslin or double cheesecloth.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Schecter30 said:


> so do only vintage ports need decanting? what about ruby ports?


Yes on vintage and unfiltered LBV's and no on ruby. Ruby & tawny that are 20+ years old (in bottle) may have some sediment.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't know the price range you're considering but I did just pick up a bottle of Dow's 10-year old Tawny Porto. It was aged for 10 years in seasoned oak casks and according to the back label it was bottled in 2006. I haven't opened it yet but will post a review when I do.

It may not be as good as a Graham 55 or a Sandeman 1980, but it was only $22 bucks for the bottle.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

It would take two cases of Dow 10 to pay for one bottle of 55 Grahams, but that is neither here nor there... 

I use to be a fan of Dow Tawny. I certainly love their vintages. Haven't had any Dow 10 in a long time; worth re-visiting. I had a 77 Dow last weekend along with a 75 Grahams. For 10 year tawny, I like Costco/Fonseca 10, the Delaforce is good, but a little too carmely... I am sure the Ferreira is good too.

In places that have limited selection, the Taylor 10 & 20 are sure bets.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> ...I have to disagree with you on that one. Sandeman makes one of the best tawny's......


Sorry to threadjack...

I am new to Ports, and have been wanting to try some. I saw this on sale last night and remembered you posting this so I bought it. My wife and I really really enjoyed it. Thanks for the indirect recommendation.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

jkorp said:


> Sorry to threadjack...
> 
> I am new to Ports, and have been wanting to try some. I saw this on sale last night and remembered you posting this so I bought it. My wife and I really really enjoyed it. Thanks for the indirect recommendation.


The funny thing is... I never have had Sandeman Founders Reserve, and that is what the thread is suppose to be about. I have been curious about it for some time; must put on the list!

Server all port around 60 degrees!


----------



## Cgarman (Dec 2, 2007)

My wife enjoys the Taylor 20 and the Sandleman 20. The founders reserve was good, but not as Tawny as she likes it. I would love to be able to afford some really good aged port for her as a nice gift. Anybody know any place that stocks some online? Looking for something in the 50-70$ price range.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Try http://www.winesearcher.com and check in your local area.


----------

